# Roof Top Number Plates



## jimthefish (May 25, 2005)

Anyone got any thoughts on putting your number plate registration in large 10inch high acrylic letters on your roof. Been told this is one of the best ways for the police to track stolen motorhome, as the motorways are all covered by cameras that can easily spot the roof markings.

I have a contact who will make these for about £1 per letter or number, so a standard number would cost about £7-£8, They come on a transferable roll so its easy to fix to your roof. Don't send me your number just let me know if your interested. I will not be making a profit, just offering a service, so please Motorhomefacts.com members only.

Jim The Fish


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

hi jim...put me down on ya list please


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

jimthefish said:


> Anyone got any thoughts on putting your number plate registration in large 10inch high acrylic letters on your roof. Been told this is one of the best ways for the police to track stolen motorhome, as the motorways are all covered by cameras that can easily spot the roof markings.
> 
> I have a contact who will make these for about £1 per letter or number, so a standard number would cost about £7-£8, They come on a transferable roll so its easy to fix to your roof. Don't send me your number just let me know if your interested. I will not be making a profit, just offering a service, so please Motorhomefacts.com members only.
> 
> Jim The Fish


As one of the bobbies that look for stolen motorhomes from a helicopter I have letters on mine.... I would suggest that you check they are not easily removable but clearly visible... I would not put your post code though....


----------



## 97051 (Dec 27, 2005)

Yes I would be interested , Jim , sounds like a good idea , as I have no roof ladders , dont suppose anyone would think of going up them  :wink: J , Allan


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

This sounds like a very good idea, like the sound of that.how do we stick them to the roof,or rather what with.


----------



## jimthefish (May 25, 2005)

They are self adhesive, they come on a roll you peel back the sticky side and press it on then remove the top cover to expose the numbers. its the same material used to put trade adverts on the side of vans. A bugger to get off, so when I ask, give me the correct number or be prepared to change your front and back number plates

Jim the Fish


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Good idea .. or you could use Gaffa tape :lol:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

can you give me an overall size please, will get tape measure out to check.hope my roof will take 17 stone


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I suppose for instant attention one could have written on the roof, "HELP ME. I'VE BEEN KIDNAPPED".

Or, if this m\home is not parked outside a bar then it is stolen.

Or, if the driver is not arguing with his passenger then this vehicle is stolen.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2006)

navman said:


> As one of the bobbies that look for stolen motorhomes from a helicopter I have letters on mine....


Love your avatar Bob - is that your winter issue white helmet you're wearing?  

Graham


----------



## jimthefish (May 25, 2005)

Just measured the number plates and to fit the longest number in a 5 foot space the letters need to be 8 inches high. so you need an area clear of roof lights and a flat surface 60 inches by 9 inches. I suppose being as the numbers are separate you could work around bumps and pipes on your roof.

I have decided for security reasons the letters will be sent individually so you can stick them on one at a time. Those who want them can then give me the numbers and letters in any order you like, that way no one gets to know your number. 

Orders please by 3 August, after that I will be putting this service on Ebay, although at a higher price.

The cost to Motorhomefacts subscribers is £1 per number don't send money, I trust you to pay on receiving your numbers. 

Jim The Fish


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

So How do we order? and why not send the complete number but in a different order?


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi JimThe Fish,

I am interested, too. I can email you the (jumbled) numbers/letters required and post a cheque?

Norman


----------



## 97051 (Dec 27, 2005)

I will have a set , excuse my ignorance  , but by individually do you mean all in one package jumbled up and separated as if bought "individually" :wink: , and do you want me to pm you with reg number , Allan


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

*MH ID decals*

Hi Jim

Yes please I would like a set as current set on roof comprises 4" self adhesive letters from B&Q. 
Scheduled to go away last week in August for some 6 weeks!! 
What is the expected delivery date?

numbers required 317 Three, One, Seven (3)
letters required YJUU Yankee, Juliet, Uniform, Uniform (4)

Thanks

Ron..


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

On the subject of removing numbers/letters/decals etc. Having removed some of the ones on mine with a plastic freezer scraper and a lot of patience I was advised to use a hairdryer - once the decal is warm it will come off easily


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jim, I would like a set too please. Let me know how you wish us to order.
Thankyou
Ian


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

If you put your number plate on the roof how will other road users know which way up you are and Navman is quite right, don't put your post code on has you will give some poor post man a nervous breakdown.

If you need any further advice ask way!!


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Bugger - A bit late for me as I got some made at the Lincolnshire show & just today put them on the roof . . . they were in all approx 1metre long x 20cm high [40"x 8"] - I concur don't include your postcode as the scum will have a field day whilst your away in the van. 
I'm now after somewhere that will make me a decal of my nickname to stick on the van.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*The Number thing*

Hello,

Yes interested please.

Which made me think! Those flash short private reg owners will save a pound or 2 here.

eg

EU06VAN = £7
MHF 1 = £4

Trev


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

*Roof Number Plates*

Hi Jim

Received the package today....WOW!!. These will be visible from afar!!!

The instructions are explicit. Will let you know how the application went after I have put them on the roof tomorrow or Sunday.

Many thanks

Ron


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Jim

Fitted mine today and it was soooooooo easy. Wash the roof and dry. Apply decal carefully and all done in a few minutes. Cheque will be in the post Monday

Thanks 

Dave

656


----------



## 97051 (Dec 27, 2005)

received them today , fit them next week , cheque in post on monday , many thanks Jim .


----------



## BrianR (May 1, 2005)

I have only just seen this thread. Am I too late to order?

Brian


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

*Roof Top Reg.*

Now that we have changed the MH I was wondering if anybody still does 6>8 inch letters as I thought and still think that it is a good idea. So if there is anybody out there I am interested in buying!!!!

Ron


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Your local sign maker will probably do them for you :idea: 

Mine cost a fiver.

D.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

e bay.
vinyl letters etc.

There must be half a dozen of my previous caravans running round with my registration and postcode numbers on the roof.

dave p


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

By co-incidence I ordered my letters from ebay guy on Sunday night.

Should be here in a few days, 150mm high - 7 letters for the £6


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

You can get wheelie bin numbers, 7" high, for 79pence each from 'The Works' in the shopping centres.


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks both. just ordered from the EBay man.


----------



## neilanddot (Apr 4, 2008)

Yes count me in as well Jim. I was about to put a post in asking about roof numbering. Where do we go from here?
Neil


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*roof number plates*

Yes please how do I contact you as there is no e mail button on your post?


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

The original post looks to be from 2006 so I think it is a sort yourself out now job.


----------

